# A public chapeau



## totallyfixed (26 Oct 2014)

To dr_pink of this manor who today came 9th in the National Hill Climb in a top field and despite having a bad week. Results this year:
National Hill Climb - 9th
National 100 mile - 5th
National 12 hour - 2nd
I am not sure if this has ever been done before by a woman. Fantastic achievement.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Oct 2014)

Chapeau @dr_pink.


----------



## screenman (26 Oct 2014)

Awesome, well done. Just in time to pack the road bikes away and do some cross.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Oct 2014)

Fantastic results!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2014)

Chapeau indeed!!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Bloody brilliant.



+1

CC has a 'serious' cyclist!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> +1
> 
> CC has a 'serious' cyclist!


From now on, she's only allowed on forum rides if she's on a Boris bike. With square wheels.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> From now on, she's only allowed on forum rides if she's on a Boris bike. With square wheels.


And binding brakes....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2014)

What a cyclist!
Great results @dr_pink pink! 
Are you gonna relax a wee bit now?


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2014)

Congratulations @dr_pink! 

If I don't see you and totallyfixed again before then, see if you can make it oop north at the end of March again for a rerun of this year's Glasson Dock forum ride.


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2014)

well done, a truly fantastic set of results


----------



## totallyfixed (26 Oct 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What a cyclist!
> Great results @dr_pink pink!
> Are you gonna relax a wee bit now?


You will have to excuse her absence as tonight she has consumed a whole glass of wine, a banana muffin, a piece of fudge and 2 squares of chocolate! Yes, she is going to relax now and maybe bring her weight to over the 50 kg mark. Plenty of easy fixed gear riding for the next few weeks until training starts again in January albeit gradually. Might even run a nice easy CC ride in November.


----------



## Voinar (27 Oct 2014)

Very impressive results - well done


----------



## phil_hg_uk (27 Oct 2014)

coffeejo said:


> From now on, she's only allowed on forum rides if she's on a Boris bike. With square wheels.



I dont think that would slow her down that much, I was thinking more of one of these then we might stand a chance on the hills


----------



## oldroadman (27 Oct 2014)

Hmm, I think that this very classy rider might just hurt an old bloke like me quite a lot on the climbs - won't even mention against the clock. Very impressive, now a little winter break, keep the legs spinning, and onward to another excellent season, no doubt. The future is safe in the legs of talented and determined people.


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Oct 2014)

oldroadman said:


> Hmm, I think that this very classy rider might just hurt an old bloke like me quite a lot on the climbs - won't even mention against the clock. Very impressive, now a little winter break, keep the legs spinning, and onward to another excellent season, no doubt. The future is safe in the legs of talented and determined people.


Thank you, kind words. I will pass that on, I might even get her to write something but she is very modest and always praises others and does not think she is anything special. She could not be more wrong, if she was able to train the same number of hours per week that her competitors do I have no doubt she could be National Champion in at least one discipline, however that is the way it is and not much we can do about it. I am very proud though.


----------



## Stonechat (27 Oct 2014)

Well done


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2014)

Amazing stuff


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2014)

Kudos!


phil_hg_uk said:


> I dont think that would slow her down that much, I was thinking more of one of these then we might stand a chance on the hills


One of the guys who races came on a club run on a MTB , not the same league but you get the idea ......


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2014)

Brilliant stuff. Don't suppose she gives lessons?


----------



## jazzkat (27 Oct 2014)

Great results. Well done @dr_pink chapeau


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't suppose she gives lessons?


She's taught me a lesson or two on the forum rides 

Great stuff Dr Pink, must be nice to be able to pig out for a few weeks now


----------



## 400bhp (28 Oct 2014)

Photo 36. Crackin effort

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mb-national-championships-2014-gallery-141424


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> Photo 36. Crackin effort
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mb-national-championships-2014-gallery-141424


Let's see if we can link to it directly ... (we can!)


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> Photo 36. Crackin effort
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...mb-national-championships-2014-gallery-141424


Good find!
The agony on the riders faces got progressively worse, catchers were very busy at the finishing line. This was 1200 metres of tough climbing, anyone on here who knows the hill will understand how difficult it would be to race it let alone ride up it.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Oct 2014)

Found the video, Helen makes an appearance at 8.20 something but it is a great watch anyway.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYuEaz5vOm8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2014)

totallyfixed said:


> Found the video, Helen makes an appearance at 8.20 something but it is a great watch anyway.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYuEaz5vOm8&feature=youtu.be



Ha ha - I enjoyed that in a sadistic kind of way! 

It was making me feel a bit sick just watching it, reminding me of many years of struggling up steep hills round here.  

Rider number 30 (5:30 in) seemed to have misjudged his effort somewhat!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Rider number 30 (5:30 in) seemed to have misjudged his effort somewhat!




You didnt say @potsy was doing this


----------



## Stonechat (28 Oct 2014)

I looked at that segment and it looks a right evil b*St*rd


----------



## zizou (28 Oct 2014)

well done


----------



## 400bhp (29 Oct 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> You didnt say @potsy was doing this



Wasn't him.

No bell and mirror.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Oct 2014)

Well done dr_Pink it's good to know we have at least one champion class rider in our midst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Oct 2014)

Massive well done Helen! I did miss seeing you two and some of the other regulars toward the back end of the year as I skipped the HC's (had other things on my mind).

I hope you will ride the National 100 and 12HR next year as I will see you there


----------



## dr_pink (31 Oct 2014)

Thank you all for the lovely messages!  
& a big thanks to TF for driving me around, tuning my gears, cheering me on,...
Looking forward to some sociable forum rides over the winter and spring to catch up with people - definitely another fixed century ride or two..


----------

